# Gmc 1500 & 25rss



## tkeller37 (Jun 24, 2006)

I have been researching & looking at various TT models for over a year. We feel that we are ready to make a move up from our pop-up, but I am concerned about weight and safety when towing. There are many appealing TT on the market, but have recently come to believe that the 25RSS meets all of our needs. Given that, would appreciate anyone with a similiar set-up to respond with tow experience and also welcome all comments regarding weight. Where am I at:

2005 GMC 1500, 3.42
GVWR: 7000
Weight Certificate: 5700 (includes wife and I and about 6 gallons of gas)
Additional Expectation: 2 kids, full tank of gas and other (+700)
Total Vehicle: 6400 (estimate)
GCWR: 13000

25RSS
GVRW: 7000
UVW: 5275 (as printed inside TT)
Ht WT: 385

Expect to use the Resse HD set-up.

Given all the knowns, I have approx 1200-1400 pounds of leeway and have not loaded the trailer with all our necessities. Many posts I have read say to give yourself some room. What would be considered appropriate? Why cannot, or should not, I not tow at my GCWR?

Thanks for any and all feedback...

TE


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

tkeller37,

Welcome to the site. I believe most people will have issues / comments with the fact that your TV only has 3.42 gears. I have pulled that same setup with a 1500 Suburban with the same gearing. Flat land pulling was fine but anything else you could tell it was working. What kind of terrain will you be pulling in most of the time?

Just my 2 cents









Jim


----------



## tkeller37 (Jun 24, 2006)

schellshock said:


> tkeller37,
> 
> Welcome to the site. I believe most people will have issues / comments with the fact that your TV only has 3.42 gears. I have pulled that same setup with a 1500 Suburban with the same gearing. Flat land pulling was fine but anything else you could tell it was working. What kind of terrain will you be pulling in most of the time?
> 
> ...


Most of our towing has been on the flat Georgia highways, although we have ventured to the Georgia Mtns on occasion.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the site







and I think it's wise you are doing your research before buying. We had 3.42 gears in our yukon, it did okay but it's much better since we switched to 3.73's

You probably won't get too close to your GCWR, what you will be close to is the GVW of your suburban. Once you add passengers, gear and the hitch weight, the suburban will most likely be right at it's GVW. The hitch weight you stated is probably off by about half, more likely it's in the 700# range. When I weighed our 21RS the tongue weight was 800 but I tend to carry a lot up front to keep the tongue weight up, it tows more stable that way.

So if you take the 5700, add 200 for kids







, 300 for fuel and gear and then 700 for the tongue weight your right there at the GVW, just like us







So say your 25RSS weighs in around 6k, less 700 for the tongue you've got 5300 on the axles for a GCW of around 12k'ish. You'll be near the limits of your vehicle, but it could work. Changing to 3.73's will give you more headroom with the GCWR and put less stress on the trans. Replacing the stock trans cooler with a larger transmission cooler will help keep the trans fluid cool which will prolong the life of the transmission.

Good luck with your decision, we really enjoy our outback

Mike


----------



## tkeller37 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks...and great feedback. I have read several posting regarding upgrading the axle ratio. If I were to do that, what kind of costs would I be likely be looking at?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours is 2wd and we paid around 1k here in the NYC area which would probably be the most expensive. That price was for the gear change and having the computer reprogrammed. It would be double for 4wd but still cheaper than a new suburban







.

mike


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Another method would be to change the aspect ratio of your tires to a smaller diameter (75 tp 70 or 70 to 65). Just be sure to watch the weight carrying capacity.
Might be able to find some cheap used tires to evualuate the switch. Changing ties is cheaper and easier. See my signature.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You literally must have at least 3.72 wih that setup...

In Geogia you could probably find a good ole boy garage that can switch it out for about 750. Takes about two and half hours to do --

Wiht your current setup -- flat lands will be fine -- but the moment you hit an upgrade of any sort you are going to start feeling it significantly...

although your UVW says 5275 -- add about 800 to that number -- ... KEYSTONE considers their UVW as only the frame, shell, and hitch -- no appliances or batteries or propane bottles or anyhting else...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, tkeller37!* action 
Good to hear you have decided to join us!









I will agree with the others, you will not be happy with the 3.42:1 rear end. That's fuel milage gearing, not towing gearing.

It's alway good to leave a safety cushion in your tow rating. It just makes sense not to push the absolute limits of your tow vehicle. It will do it, but at the cost of significantly increased wear and tear on your vehicle. Most experts will tell you that as a practical matter, you should not exceed 85-90% of your tow rating. In addition to the specs you listed, you need to find the Maximum Tow Rating (How heavy a trailer you can pull), and the Rear Axle Weight Rating (The maximum weight that can be applied to the rear axle).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I would say you must change your gears. As Camping479 you are right at the GVWR.

That isn't always too smooth but then again many, many people are right there. GVWR is the most important rating. The engineers know exactly what your vehicle can handle and remain it's directional stability, decent braking and acceleration.

GCWR is a crap shoot as the engineers can't predict what you are pulling. High profile such as trailer, a car, a cow, who knows.

So at least give your drive train the help with the higher gears. I wouldn't stop at 3.73 either if your changing go right on up to 4.10, if they are available.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

If I could just jump in here quick with a side question.

If anyone can tell me a quick, down and dirty way to tell which rear I have in my Suburban I'd appreciate the heck out of it.

It's an 2004 5300 but I can't figure out what it has for a rear (although it's a cute rear)

Thanks
Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PM Fire44 your vin and he will look it up for you


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

If it's similar to the GMC RPO codes, GT4 = 3.73 and GT5 = 4.10, otherwise it is the 3.43. Check the codes on the sticker inside the glove box.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

is your 1500 a single cab, extended cab or a crew cab. is it a short bed ort a long bed. Wb makes all the difference.


----------



## tkeller37 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks to all who provided great input to my towing question. After great discussion with the wife, we seemed to leaning towards heavier TT models (like the 28 RSDS). Of course, the 2005 GMC would not come close to towing a TT of that type. So the only solution was...of course...to buy a new tow vehicle which has hopefully solved allot of our problems. Now I own a 2006 2500HD Duramax Diesel. So the selection of TT has broaden extensively. Moreover, I will feel safer and more comfortable when towing something bigger. We are now searching for the best price and it looks like Lakeshore RV is offering about $5K cheaper than the local dealer. But that is for another posting... Until then


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tkeller37 said:


> Now I own a 2006 2500HD Duramax Diesel. So the selection of TT has broaden extensively. Moreover, I will feel safer and more comfortable when towing something bigger. [snapback]130798[/snapback]​


That's a great choice. Congrats on the new truck. I think that's one you can actually say "it will pull anything on the lot". Good luck finding the perfect Outback now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tkeller37 said:


> Thanks to all who provided great input to my towing question. After great discussion with the wife, we seemed to leaning towards heavier TT models (like the 28 RSDS). Of course, the 2005 GMC would not come close to towing a TT of that type. So the only solution was...of course...to buy a new tow vehicle which has hopefully solved allot of our problems. Now I own a 2006 2500HD Duramax Diesel. So the selection of TT has broaden extensively. Moreover, I will feel safer and more comfortable when towing something bigger. We are now searching for the best price and it looks like Lakeshore RV is offering about $5K cheaper than the local dealer. But that is for another posting... Until then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did the same thing. Had a Expedtion...wanted the 28RSS...bought a Suburban 2500 to tow a trailer we didn't even own.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Excellent Choice! Excelent Choice! You will have no TV remorse. My Duramax is a week old. Putting on miles to break it in before going to Niagara Falls this weekend. First 2 half tanks of gas were better than 16MPG all around town never faster then 50MPH with the AC on.

No just go trailer shopping and you could probably pull up to a 12K 5er to boot.


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

I am so jealous. I stopped at the Chevy dealer last night to look at a 2500HD DA. It was sweet but it just isn't in the cards right now. I'm keeping my eyes open for a can't pass on deal but I haven't found it yet.


----------

